# GM’s Cruise sets special self-driving event for November 28



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/31/gms-cruise-sets-special-self-driving-event-for-november-28/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

What's your guess?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> What's your guess?


My guess is they're going to open their 'Cruise' self driving taxi service to the public in SF. With a safety driver, similar to what Waymo did in Chandler Arizona in April. Probably will also be free to the set number of applicants.






I think the purpose is to show the public they're only 6 to 9 months behind Google/Waymo. Now the huge news would be if they tell us how many self driving Chevy Bolts they'll produce in 2018. If they come out with a number like 100k, then Katy bar the door. They could also give us a time frame on when they're going to pull out the safety driver in SF. Probably before June.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> My guess is they're going to open their 'Cruise' self driving taxi service to the public in SF. With a safety driver, similar to what Waymo did in Chandler Arizona in April. Probably will also be free to the set number of applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tomatopaste said:


> My guess is they're going to open their 'Cruise' self driving taxi service to the public in SF. With a safety driver, similar to what Waymo did in Chandler Arizona in April. Probably will also be free to the set number of applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking more and more like it's Katy bar the door time. RamzFanz 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/head...-something-big-with-self-driving-cars.220669/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Did anything happen??


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol "our new service allows you to be stuck in traffic MUCH longer than you normally would be b/c our cars can't handle bikes, left turns, or pedestrians".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This hyped event was a bust.

https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1DT1SO

(Reuters) - A self-driving General Motors Co Bolt slowly drove more than two miles through crowded San Francisco streets in its media debut on Tuesday, but double-parked cars and orange traffic cones tripped up the computer driver, and a taco truck stumped the machine.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Any comments from tomatopaste about how this hyped event turned out to be a bust?

Methinks the Tomato, for once, will be silent on this.. hehe


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Any comments from tomatopaste about how this hyped event turned out to be a bust?
> 
> Methinks the Tomato, for once, will be silent on this.. hehe


Fortunately for the Tomato and GM there are no taco trucks in LA!!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This hyped event was a bust.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1DT1SO
> 
> (Reuters) - A self-driving General Motors Co Bolt slowly drove more than two miles through crowded San Francisco streets in its media debut on Tuesday, but double-parked cars and orange traffic cones tripped up the computer driver, and a taco truck stumped the machine.


How sad of a sack do you have to be to ignore the fact GM was able to navigate downtown SF with no human interaction. When GM launches in a year or two the car will know to go around the taco truck, but even if it didn't, the command center will instruct the car it's ok to go around the taco truck.

Is GM ready to launch? No. So why did they even do the event? Because Google is ready to launch and this is their way of saying, "hey don't forget about us, we're not that far behind." What GM and Cruise have been able to accomplish, since Cruise's founding 3 years ago, is truly amazing. Google started on self driving cars in 2009 and is ready to launch now. GM will be ready to launch in half the amount of time it took Google, partly because they were able to learn from Google.

Why does the vaunted "UP Community" get its panties in such a bind over self driving cars? Is it because the community is generally made up of pessimistic doom and gloom types? Or is this piss-ant job really that important? More important than the paradigm shift self driving cars will bring to society?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> How sad of a sack do you have to be to ignore the fact GM was able to navigate downtown SF with no human interaction. When GM launches in a year or two the car will know to go around the taco truck, but even if it didn't, the command center will instruct the car it's ok to go around the taco truck.
> 
> Is GM ready to launch? No. So why did they even do the event? Because Google is ready to launch and this is their way of saying, "hey don't forget about us, we're not that far behind." What GM and Cruise have been able to accomplish, since Cruise's founding 3 years ago, is truly amazing. Google started on self driving cars in 2009 and is ready to launch now. GM will be ready to launch in half the amount of time it took Google, partly because they were able to learn from Google.
> 
> Why does the vaunted "UP Community" get its panties in such a bind over self driving cars? Is it because the community is generally made up of pessimistic doom and gloom types? Or is this piss-ant job really that important? More important than the paradigm shift self driving cars will bring to society?


GM Launching in a year or two? What happened to 6 to 9 months from now?

Oh and to answer your other question about why the UP community has the strong and passionate opinions they do about SDCs:

It's not because we fear a robot will take our jobs (all hype aside, it will realistically be so far down the line most of us will be long gone from Uber driving by then)

It's mostly because we are so sick of you (literally, just YOU tomatopaste ) spinning PR bs.

That's pretty much it.

And for Gods sake stop insisting that everything you say is "the way it is" and just call a spade a spade- it's PR hype pure and simple.



tomatopaste said:


> My guess is they're going to open their 'Cruise' self driving taxi service to the public in SF. I think the purpose is to show the public they're only 6 to 9 months behind Google/Waymo.


Ohhh so now it's 1 to 2 years away and not 6 to 9 months? tomatopaste you said "6 to 9 months" just 2 weeks ago!
LOL!!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> GM Launching in a year or two? What happened to 6 to 9 months from now?
> 
> Oh and to answer your other question about why the UP community has the strong and passionate opinions they do about SDCs:
> 
> ...


What's 12 take away 9, hmmmm? 3, right? Is that still in the ballpark? Yes. Yes it is. Also Google and GM are not Tesla. They don't over promise and under deliver. Is there a chance GM launches in 9 months? Yes.

Seriously? The "community" (we're talking about grown men, right) is sitting around 'fearing' the loss of their jobs instead of getting off their freakin' butts and taking some initiative? What happened to the 50 billion years of combined business experience? Not even one of you can crank up the lawn mowing, um, landscaping business again?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> What's 12 take away 9, hmmmm? 3, right? Is that still in the ballpark? Yes. Yes it is. Also Google and GM are not Tesla. They don't over promise and under deliver. Is there a chance GM launches in 9 months? Yes.
> 
> Seriously? The "community" (we're talking about grown men, right) is sitting around 'fearing' the loss of their jobs instead of getting off their freakin' butts and taking some initiative? What happened to the 50 billion years of combined business experience? Not even one of you can crank up the lawn moving, um, landscaping business again?


But you said 1-2 years.

At 24 take away 9 that's not in the ballpark


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Why do Uber and Lyft even need to exist in a world of SDCs where the automakers have their own apps like shown in the video?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> What's 12 take away 9, hmmmm? 3, right? Is that still in the ballpark? Yes. Yes it is. Also Google and GM are not Tesla. They don't over promise and under deliver. Is there a chance GM launches in 9 months? Yes.
> 
> Seriously? The "community" (we're talking about grown men, right) is sitting around 'fearing' the loss of their jobs instead of getting off their freakin' butts and taking some initiative? What happened to the 50 billion years of combined business experience? Not even one of you can crank up the lawn moving, um, landscaping business again?


Uh, the UP community is not fearing the loss of their Uber jobs.

To be clear, their opinion is not out of fear of losing their jobs but rather it's a blowback to your continued PR hype. It's very annoying.

Finally, despite your hype, there is ZERO proof that what you claim will actually happen. (That is to say, that SDCs will become so big they will seriously threaten human Uber drivers anytime soon)

If it DOES happen, Uber drivers will take their "50 billion years of business experience" and find another job.

But if it does NOT happen, what kind of job will YOU get?



grams777 said:


> Why do Uber and Lyft even need to exist in a world of SDCs where the automakers have their own apps like shown in the video?


1. Jury is still out that's gonna happen
2. Do the car manufacturers really want the headache of running that kind of business? Rather license out their stuff to people like Uber and Lyft who have experience
3. NO ONE has experience in running a taxi service fleet (except taxi companies) where the COMPANY assumes all the burden of responsibility

So, as you can see, it's not as easy as you think


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

iheartuber said:


> Uh, the UP community is not fearing the loss of their Uber jobs.
> 
> To be clear, their opinion is not out of fear of losing their jobs but rather it's a blowback to your continued PR hype. It's very annoying.
> 
> ...


Maybe not easy, but Uber and Lyft may be more of a liability. And at what cost? I think a better model might be like rental car or fleet maintaince subcontracted out to clean the puke in between rides and do maintenance. Uber and lyft don't add much value for that. I doubt someone wants them and all their pork to take a 50% cut just for running an over glorified app worth a few thousand $.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> It's mostly because we are so sick of you (literally, just YOU tomatopaste ) spinning PR bs.





iheartuber said:


> It's mostly because we are so sick of you (literally, just YOU tomatopaste ) spinning PR bs.


The "community" is sounding more like a bunch of willows every day.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The "community" is sounding more like a bunch of willows every day.


YOU'RE annoying and WE'RE the willows? Ha! You make me LOL


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol poor greg. facts and reality are making his job so difficult! ironically greg will probably be the only one needing to look for a new job. I suggest a different industry greg. you're not good at nor are you smart enough to successfully manipulate the dialogue here in your favor.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> lol poor greg. facts and reality are making his job so difficult! ironically greg will probably be the only one needing to look for a new job. I suggest a different industry greg. you're not good at nor are you smart enough to successfully manipulate the dialogue here in your favor.


Greg is still at the point where he has to twist the "truth" as much as he can because his job depends on it

Also I'm quite sure his bosses told him to take this arrogant tone


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> lol poor greg. facts and reality are making his job so difficult! ironically greg will probably be the only one needing to look for a new job. I suggest a different industry greg. you're not good at nor are you smart enough to successfully manipulate the dialogue here in your favor.


Let me break it down so even the vaunted "UP community" can understand. Self driving cars shifted into high gear with the DARPA Challenge. After that Google launched a moon shot in 2009 to see if self driving cars could ever become a real product. Several years ago the rest of the world had an 'oh shit' moment when they realized Google was actually going to be able to produce self driving cars.

To GM and Mary Barra's credit they realized early on the paradigm shift self driving cars represented and spent half a billion dollars on Cruise. Now GM is two years ahead of Ford and virtually everyone else except Google. Barra's foresight is worth billions, if not tens of billions. Not all car companies are going to survive, GM will. While the vaunted "UP community" will be like: wha wha wha what just happened?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol "vaunted up community". did your boss come up with that for you?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Let me break it down so even the vaunted "UP community" can understand. Self driving cars shifted into high gear with the DARPA Challenge. After that Google launched a moon shot in 2009 to see if self driving cars could ever become a real product. Several years ago the rest of the world had an 'oh shit' moment when they realized Google was actually going to be able to produce self driving cars.
> 
> To GM and Mary Barra's credit they realized early on the paradigm shift self driving cars represented and spent half a billion dollars on Cruise. Now GM is two years ahead of Ford and virtually everyone else except Google. Barra's foresight is worth billions, if not tens of billions. Not all car companies are going to survive, GM will. While the vaunted "UP community" will be like: wha wha wha what just happened?


Are you now switching from Team Waymo over to Team GM??


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Let me break it down so even the vaunted "UP community" can understand. Self driving cars shifted into high gear with the DARPA Challenge. After that Google launched a moon shot in 2009 to see if self driving cars could ever become a real product. Several years ago the rest of the world had an 'oh shit' moment when they realized Google was actually going to be able to produce self driving cars.
> 
> To GM and Mary Barra's credit they realized early on the paradigm shift self driving cars represented and spent half a billion dollars on Cruise. Now GM is two years ahead of Ford and virtually everyone else except Google. Barra's foresight is worth billions, if not tens of billions. Not all car companies are going to survive, GM will. While the vaunted "UP community" will be like: wha wha wha what just happened?


I distinctly remember posting a long time ago the exact words "having an oh s**t moment"

I see I have a bigger influence on you than you would admit


----------

